# Under CDL-Help



## Tuka13 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am a small tree care and landscape business owner and we are wrestling with finding a good Forestry bucket truck or flatbed rear-mounted bucket for our tree care business. The issue (as always) is that we need a piece of equipent at or under the 26,000 GVWR. Late 1990's model would be best for us.
I understand that High-Ranger (just one example) has a 60' working height Forestry Bucket truck (2006) that may fill our needs however, this is way out of our budget.

Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 16, 2006)

One:

Get you CDL and make that a non-issue.

Two: 

If you can't afford a piece of equipment do you really need it? If you really need it, then the revenue or potential revenue should be there to justify the purchase. Knowing your numbers puts affordability in a whole new light.


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 16, 2006)

Husky137 said:


> Get your CDL and make that a non-issue.


Excellent advice-never know when it will come in handy. Gives you many more options.


----------



## begleytree (Dec 16, 2006)

Just having a truck under CDL doesn't mean there aren't other rules.
If you drive a truck under 26,000K lbs, sure, the CDL requirement is waived, but the daily inspections and health (physical) card is not. (I know, to the tune of a 2 hour inspection and $300 fine for no physical card) The law may vary by state as far as enforcement, but CDL is a fed DOT reg, not a state one. If you have time, drop into 2 different state licensing offices and pick up the cdl study booklet. you will find them to be a word for word copy of each other.
Remember if you do decide to go CDL lisence and truck, you must keep a log book unless your company has a log waiver issued by the DOT, which limits you to a range of 100 air miles per day. again, local enforcement plays a role here. Don't forget that each company who hires CDL driversmust (by fed req's) have an approved system of random drug testing in use for their drivers.
imo, this is why the 26-30K lbs gross trucks have kinda fallen from favor. most companies will either run under CDL limits (up to 25.9K lb gross) or go all the way since they fall within the reg limits, and run chip trucks of 35-50K lb gross for larger loads and less dumping runs.
I encourage you to investigate the fed, state, and local DOT laws on your own and to talk to your accountant to determinethe best situation for you and your company. most state DOT offices/officers are more than happy to talk with you concerning the laws and regulations.
-Ralph


----------



## Frank Boyer (Dec 16, 2006)

You may need to be enrolled in an annual inspection program. In CA the CHP comes out and inspects your maintence records (daily pre trip, monthly, etc) and a sampling of your trucks/trailers. Part of the CA program is a quarterly report on all of your drivers licence points (tickects/accidents).


----------

